# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te ruajme videot DIVX qe shohim ne web.

## benseven11

Nje tutorial i shkurter si te ruajme videot ne Divx format qe i gjejme ne shume faqe ne internet.psh letmewatchthis.com
ose Stagevu.com.Videot qe jepen ne keto dy adresa jane te gjitha DIVX.Ne faqen e stagevu.com videot jane shume te pastra,te qarta te bukura.
Per ti pare filmat shkarkohet dhe instalohet.DIVX Web Player 1.4.2(ky eshte version pak i vjeter i divx player,por duhet perdorur ky version dhe jo versioni me i ri) 
4.5 mb

http://divx-web-player.en.softonic.com/download
Pas instalimit shkohet ne stagevu ne kerkim futet nje titull filmi.U gjet filmi.Klik te linku i filmit per ta pare.Do shfaqet nje pamje si kjo.

----------


## benseven11

Do shfaqet nje figure si kjo,ekran i zi me kryq si X blu qe tregon qe video nuk eshte flash por divx.Klik i djathte ne ekranin e videos dhe ne menu klik preferences.Per te evituar ngadalsimin ne video baffering ne % te posti i pare zgjodha versionin divx 1.4.2.7.Me kete version Divx nuk do kete ngadalsi te madhe dhe video do filloje te shfaqet dhe luaje shpejt.Video do fillojete luhet kur baffering te shkoje 100%.Mos perdorni versionin me te ri te divx  web player(divx plus) pasi do verehet ngadalsi ne baffering.Do te harxhoje shume kohe 1 ore afersisht deri sa baffering te shkoje 100% per tu luajtur video.
Nqs te del dritare "Upgrade now"? Klikon ne Cancel.

----------


## benseven11

Ndryshimet me poshte kane te bejne me:
1.Ku do e ruajme filmin qe shikojme ne kompjuter?
2.Rezervohet nje hapesire disku,vetem per te mbajtur filmat qe shikojme.Figurat me poshte:
Sipas turorialit ketu,filmat do i ruajme ne desktop dhe do rezervojme nje hapesire
9 gb vetem per filmat divx qe shohim ne internet.
Ne 9 gb hapesire mund te ruhen diku 18-20 filma.

----------


## benseven11

vazhdon...

----------


## benseven11

Pasi filmi ka mbaruar ne web e mbyll faqen ku ke pare filmin dhe shkon ne desktop.
Aty do shohesh nje folder te verdhe me emer"Temporary download"E hap dhe do shohesh video file te filmit qe pe.I ben klik i djathte dhe rename(riemerto) duke shkruar titullin e videos.divxVideo e ruajtur  mund te luhet me vlc ose divx player program.

----------

